# TB-500 / BPC157  Dose question for Newbie



## DeputyDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Quite a while back I did some research on peptides. For whatever reason I never went through with it.

However, i'm having some pain in my shoulder which i'm convinced is inflammation oriented. I"m using various holistic stuff along with Cryotherapy, which is helping. However, I want to do more.   I was talking to a friend who just started taking it.  The site he got it from has 1 vial of a combo TB-500 and BPC-157.  Each vial contains 10MG blend.

I have done alot of research on how often to take, what time of day, dose etc.   But i'm getting conflicting information.

So what i'm looking for:
 - how much bacteriostatic water to mix - either 1 or 2 ML (assuming 2)
 - how much to pull for each syringe
 - how often and for how long
 - how many doses/shots will this give me (trying to determine if 1 vial was not enough)
 - any preference on time of day (assuming night when body does alot of repairing during sleep)

Info about me:
 - 54  years old / 190 lbs; workout (weights and cardio) alot !!
 - On HRT including testosterone, Semorlin, and  HCG (now gondadorlin i think)

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## CJ (Nov 7, 2020)

I've never used them, so I'm no help, but a few here have.

The weekends are kinda dead on here sometimes, so give the thread a bump on Monday if nobody chimes in beforehand.

I will say though that mixing the BAC water is going to be just like with HCG. Use the amount that makes sense math wise and mg/ml for the insulin syringe.


----------



## FarmerTed (Nov 7, 2020)

SupDawg? 


My recent experience with TB-500 / BPC157 can be found here:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/33992-Farmer-Ted-tries-healing-peptides

I'm currently using the same protocol for a small tendon tear in my shoulder and have my wife doing the same for tendonitis in her wrist.
Two weeks in, so-far-so-good. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks..

I'm convinced  my issue is inflammation.  COLD (ice pack or cryo) along with some holistic (turmeric etc) help but minimal

So 2 weeks how are you and/or your wife doing?

Can you PM me with how you determined how much water to use, how much to fill syringe (you said to 20 mark) and how often

Thanks


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cure all....Deca!!!!
Simple and sweet!!!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 8, 2020)

well i already have the stuff purchased, so sticking with it

Just looking for dose recommendation.  I'm sure with that I can use the various calculators to determine how much BacWater and how much to fill syringe with

Any info is most appreciated...


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 9, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone could advise on this.

I get the product in the mail tomorrow and would like to begin using it

Any and all help is appreciated


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2020)

What’s the blend ratio? How about dosing the same as Farmer Ted?


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 10, 2020)

Unless i'm mistaken (possibly) his are separate vials.  Mine are a combo of both.  *IF* so then not a good comparison

Did more research today and found:

"The typical dosage of BPC-157 is 250mcg, and is often done 2x/day. So 250mcg AM, 250 PM. But if you prefer 1x/day that’s fine, just stick with 250mcg (not 500mcg). The TB-500 breaks down a bit faster, so ideally you’d use it up within 1-2weeks. At 2x/day you’d use the 5mg up in 10 days.As far as reconstituting, the amount of water required varies. I’ve done a 10mg vial with 3ml. So if you can, use 3ml. And like I said that will mean 250mcg BPC-157 in 15 units, assuming your blend is 5mg/5mg.
If you have to use 5ml, that’s 1mg/ml. So each unit will have 10mcg, and you’d be looking for 25 units to deliver 250mcg BPC-157."
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 10, 2020)

Btw I called Titan.  Their prices are $275-300 PER peptide.  So nearly $600 for 2 vials - EEEK


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 10, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Cure all....Deca!!!!
> Simple and sweet!!!



It's also cheaper than BPC-157!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 10, 2020)

The Vial I got for the combo of both was $115


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

Be wary of cheap peptides. Real peps are generally expensive.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Nov 22, 2020)

THIS STUFF WORKS!  AND WHAT I USED WAS CHEAP.  I have a horrible rotator cuff injury and it has hurt for 1.5 years.  I started training hard and it got worse. My timeless doctor mentioned BPC-157 and she told me I would need 2 vials at 200 each.    I found it online after long research and just decided to take a chance. I got 2 vials of 5mg for $60.  I started a daily dose of .5 mg a day for 10 days and now I am on a maintenance program of .5mg 3 times a week.  I am on day 17 and my shoulder has not felt this good in over a year and I am continuing to training as heavy as I can without reinjuring.  Today I started injected into the injured shoulder because I read that can help accelerate the healing process.  I am a believer!


----------



## DSHI (Jun 10, 2022)

DeputyDawg said:


> Unless i'm mistaken (possibly) his are separate vials.  Mine are a combo of both.  *IF* so then not a good comparison
> 
> Did more research today and found:
> 
> ...


Is there any science or data to show whether two 250mcg twice a day doses is more or less effective than 500mcg once a day?


----------



## TomJ (Jun 10, 2022)

DSHI said:


> Is there any science or data to show whether two 250mcg twice a day doses is more or less effective than 500mcg once a day?


there is very little science period. 

this stuff has a lot of anecdotal research, but very very little clinical research. so there is very little real "science". 

just see what others have done and try to emulate it. IIRC the half lives of both of thiose peptides are fast, so twice a day dosing makes sense. As a general rule of thumb, more frequent dosing is never a bad idea and is often a good idea, just have to weigh that potential benefit vs having to stick yourself more often.


----------



## DSHI (Jun 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> there is very little science period.
> 
> this stuff has a lot of anecdotal research, but very very little clinical research. so there is very little real "science".
> 
> just see what others have done and try to emulate it. IIRC the half lives of both of thiose peptides are fast, so twice a day dosing makes sense. As a general rule of thumb, more frequent dosing is never a bad idea and is often a good idea, just have to weigh that potential benefit vs having to stick yourself more often.


Those were my initial thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## GSgator (Jun 10, 2022)

I went from 2X day to once a day . I was spot injecting around my incisions and honestly the area was sensitive and that got old lol.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 10, 2022)

5mg BPC157 and 5mg TB500 reconstituted with 3ml of bac water each. Draw .15ml of each into 1 insulin syringe and inject  (near the injury) do this 2 times per day for a week or until things start to heal or feel better than drop to 1 time per day until fully healed.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 11, 2022)

DSHI said:


> Is there any science or data to show whether two 250mcg twice a day doses is more or less effective than 500mcg once a day?


Very little science on the Peptides, just people using them for many years and the results they get. Like everything, your body size matters. I know when Docs prescribe it, it's always 2x/day, one way to find out. I don't have good results without 500mcg/2x day.


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2022)

Didn't feel like a new thread on the same peptide was worth it so I ask here:

My brother started BPC157 and TB500 yesterday. He asked me to ask you guys if the injection burns because that's what he's getting. 

This is not my area of expertise. Personally I don't think it's going to do shit for him.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 21, 2022)

snake said:


> Didn't feel like a new thread on the same peptide was worth it so I ask here:
> 
> My brother started BPC157 and TB500 yesterday. He asked me to ask you guys if the injection burns because that's what he's getting.
> 
> This is not my area of expertise. Personally I don't think it's going to do shit for him.



I TBH, dont understand how it could burn much
Its a relatively simple SubQ injection.

personally all the Peptides ive tried from different companies, never got a burning sensation, other than maybe 1 or two bad shots over the years


----------



## Send0 (Jun 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I TBH, dont understand how it could burn much
> Its a relatively simple SubQ injection.
> 
> personally all the Peptides ive tried from different companies, never got a burning sensation, other than maybe 1 or two bad shots over the years


His brother injected IM. 

I've done both sub-q and IM. Both had a cooling sensation to me.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 21, 2022)

I only had an issue with burning on 1 vial of BPC and it was easy for me to narrow down the issue. The BPC was the second vial I used from the same batch but was reconstituted with a new bottle of BAC water. I tried a different bottle of bac water on the next vial and no burn. I then tried just BAC water from the other bottle and it burned. I figured that BAC water had too much benzyl alcohol in it.


----------



## Alex001wong (Jul 21, 2022)

I bought BPC157 5mg.8 dollars for one bottle, is it cheap or expensive? I'm not sure about the price.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex001wong said:


> I bought BPC157 5mg.8 dollars for one bottle, is it cheap or expensive? I'm not sure about the price.


8.00 would be very cheap and I would question what is actually in it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 8.00 would be very cheap and I would question what is actually in it.


100%
I wouldn't trust 8 dollar BPC


----------



## Alex001wong (Jul 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 8.00 would be very cheap and I would question what is actually in it.


My friend introduced me to buy from that lady. They said they have their factory  to produce and suppply for many wholesale sellers. They also show me the lab report to prove the purity of bpc 157.  I feel good after using it.


----------



## Alex001wong (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 100%
> I wouldn't trust 8 dollar BPC


But they have lab reports to show the quality and my friend also bought from them. They even can give us better price if we buy more.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 28, 2022)

Alex001wong said:


> But they have lab reports to show the quality and my friend also bought from them. They even can give us better price if we buy more.


They can show you reports of real stuff and put sugar in your vial and you would not know. The only way to know is sending out one of your vials to be tested.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 28, 2022)

Alex001wong said:


> But they have lab reports to show the quality and my friend also bought from them. They even can give us better price if we buy more.



what @Butch_C said

Ill bet you its a "In house" report

Meaning its not worth the paper its written on


----------



## 956Vette (Jul 28, 2022)

Alex001wong said:


> My friend introduced me to buy from that lady. They said they have their factory  to produce and suppply for many wholesale sellers. They also show me the lab report to prove the purity of bpc 157.  I feel good after using it.


BPC is cheap, wouldn't worry.


----------



## Alex001wong (Aug 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> They can show you reports of real stuff and put sugar in your vial and you would not know. The only way to know is sending out one of your vials to be tested.


We didn't test BPC 157 yet.but we tested their hgh before.It's great quality.


----------



## Alex001wong (Aug 5, 2022)

T


956Vette said:


> BPC is cheap, wouldn't worry.





956Vette said:


> BPC is cheap, wouldn't worry.


Ty


----------

